# Hello,



## Lapm (10 mo ago)

I’m 55+. I was married for 23 year, then huuby passed away. i met someone 4 years ago, and recently remarried


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hello and welcome to TAM.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome! I’m sorry for your loss, I know how painful that can be (My wife, cancer). Glad you have found love again and look forward to hearing your perspective. Most people here have been wounded in some way, and bringing those perspectives together in one place has been a lifesaver for me, and many others. 

So welcome to the chorus of voices!


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

Welcome to TAM, sorry about your loss, and happy for your reconnection.


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

Welcome aboard. I’m so sorry for your loss, and glad you have found someone new to share your life with. I hope you enjoy being here.


----------

